# California in November and where to go!



## 1927 (Jun 25, 2006)

I just booked flights and a hotel in San Fran for four nights first week in Novemeber, and then hired a car for five days following. Anything happening round that time and where should I go in the five days with car, getting back to SF for the flight home?


----------



## llantwit (Jun 26, 2006)

Hiya 1927 - alright?
I went to San Fransisco last december (for Xmas, actually). Didn't have a car,so all the stuff we did was in and around the city. One of the big 'things to do' is to hire a bike and cycle accross the Golden Gate bridge and along the coast to Suaselito, and then get the ferry back accross the harbour to the city. Was well  , mate. Highly reccommended.
Have fun.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 26, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Hiya 1927 - alright?
> I went to San Fransisco last december (for Xmas, actually). Didn't have a car,so all the stuff we did was in and around the city. One of the big 'things to do' is to hire a bike and cycle accross the Golden Gate bridge and along the coast to Suaselito, and then get the ferry back accross the harbour to the city. Was well  , mate. Highly reccommended.
> Have fun.



Last year I WALKED from Union Square to Sausilito and back!! I slept that night!!!


----------



## D (Jul 5, 2006)

We have a convert, ladies and gentlemen - how fucking rad (there's a Californian for ya) is SF?

 

You're back again.

Anyway...you didn't make it to Yosemite, did you? I think November might be a good time to go.

Or Shasta.

What about up to Sonoma and/or Mendocino Counties? Or Humboldt Co?


----------



## 1927 (Jul 5, 2006)

Def going to get up to yosemite this time, plan to drive up one day and stay the night bit more time on second day and then head south. But where to?

Do i head for LA? Will I have enough time to get down to LA and back up to SF in 4 days?

Def not bothering with any sport this time,US sport sucks!!

Help!!!


----------



## saucisson (Jul 9, 2006)

just head south and go down highway one and drive dude....only takes a couple of hours to really get into some nice big sur scenery. would advise staying in a motel in monterrez (there is a strip with every motel known to man on it and they are all pretty decent - carmel is very chocolate box and pricey) places to stay in big sur area are also bit pricey (and petrol is as well and hard to find so make sure you have a full tank!) but I stayed in big sur lodge I think last time and it was really nice. Do take a rough guide or ask a local to help you find Pfiefer  beach (which is worth it) otherwise its a pain cause you keep seeing beautiful places from the road but cant work out how to get to it/them....there is some nice hiking in redwood forests all around big sur area as well if you want to chill.....if you really like driving a lot (and are a bit mental like me) gun the motor all the way to vegas via death valley!  It's pushing it but I have done it in a day or two and you can live out your road movie fantasies.

Going the other way you could go north and do all the wine stuff if you like a drop.

Seriously dont bother with LA....there is nothing to see/do unless you are really keen on looking at stars fenced houses on mullholland etc or ritzy shopping...its just a big characterless sprawl. If you do go though veniece beach is probably worth a stroll. Much better off spending more time in SF and hanging out. go to a club etc...meet people...

If you think hell sod this i want some sunshine just go in land! it can be freezing fog by the sea but about 80 degrees 4 miles inland...

Where are you staying in SF. I would advise against downtown although it depends on what you like to do -if you want somewhere funkier go to somewhere off divisidaro...I stayed here last time and I think its excellent for the price  http://www.hostelz.com/hotel/32822-Metro-Hotel-SF  the metro hotel on divisidaro...nice area...you can look at haight st etc if that appeals but there are some nicer areas in walking district north and you can walk to golden gate park....


----------



## D (Jul 15, 2006)

I think LA is actually a pretty neat city to visit, but I'm not sure it's worth the shlep in such a short period of time.

I used to live around the corner from the Metro Hotel.


----------



## mhendo (Jul 15, 2006)

saucisson said:
			
		

> Seriously dont bother with LA....there is nothing to see/do unless you are really keen on looking at stars fenced houses on mullholland etc or ritzy shopping...its just a big characterless sprawl.


Completely disagree.

LA seems like that when you're new and don't know the city, but it actually has some fascinating neighborhoods and some great places to go out. It's one of those towns that's best if you know someone who lives there, and can take you to their favorite places. Also, like most of the west coast, LA has fantastic food.

I'm more of a San Francisco person myself, but i do think LA is the victim of inaccurate stereotyping.

Still, like *D* said, it might not be worth going there in the short amount of time that you have, especially if you're also going to spend a day or so at Yosemite.

One place that's definitely worth a visit is the Monterey Bay aquarium. It really is a fantastic facility. At $22, admission isn't real cheap (but aquariums are always expensive), but it's worth every cent in my opinion. You can easily spend a half day or even a day in there. 

Monterey Bay itself is OK, but is really just a fairly sleepy seaside town. But on the drive back up to San Francisco you can stop in Santa Cruz, which is a nice town with good stores and restaurants, and the coastal drive from there up to SF is really lovely; not dramatic like Big Sur, but still very nice.


----------



## potential (Jul 15, 2006)

just outside santa cruz theres a place called  
the mystery spot ??????????
its v funny and worth a visit if your nearby


----------



## mhendo (Jul 15, 2006)

potential said:
			
		

> just outside santa cruz theres a place called
> the mystery spot ??????????
> its v funny and worth a visit if your nearby


Yeah, i forgot about that. I've never been, but i know people who have. Here's a link.

Another pretty cool tourist attraction, this time in San Jose in the South Bay area, is the Winchester Mystery House. Apparently it's a real blast, with amazing rooms and quirks like stairways that go nowhere and closets that open into other rooms.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 18, 2006)

We're soon driving from LA to San Diego and were thinking of staying a night or so in Grover Beach.

Does anybody know if it's any good?


----------



## JoMo1953 (Jul 19, 2006)

Mr Retro said:
			
		

> We're soon driving from LA to San Diego and were thinking of staying a night or so in Grover Beach.
> 
> Does anybody know if it's any good?


Grover Beach is quite nice actually, but it's north of LA...about 175 to 200miles north of LA on Route 1 ...on the central coast of California....I remember being able to drive onto the beach there...not sure if you still can do that.  

Had a really cool old train station, the town is quite small, great sand dunes.

And by all means if your coming through LA send me a pm ....I'll buy you a drink or two while your here!  Love to show off my beaches!


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 19, 2006)

Thnks a lot JoMo, we were actually planning to miss out LA because my wife has spent a summer there before and she's seen everything to see. Below is what we were actually planning but besides San Fran and Las Vegas (where we fly in and out of) it's flexible.

Driving along the coast and spend a night or 2 in each place over the course of a week:

San Fran -> Monterey. 
Monteray -> Grover Beach 
Grover Beach -> Santa Barbara. 
Santa Barbara -> San Diego 
San Diego -> Las Vegas

What do you think?


----------



## JoMo1953 (Jul 20, 2006)

Mr Retro said:
			
		

> Thnks a lot JoMo, we were actually planning to miss out LA because my wife has spent a summer there before and she's seen everything to see. Below is what we were actually planning but besides San Fran and Las Vegas (where we fly in and out of) it's flexible.
> 
> Driving along the coast and spend a night or 2 in each place over the course of a week:
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great trip...  Make sure when your in Santa Barbara to check out the Court House....really lovely old building that is truley amazing...you might want to do a side trip from Santa Barbara to Ojai...just inland for a different perspective.  How long are you staying in San Diego??  The San Diego Zoo is a must on your list of things to do.  Santa Barbara is expensive you may want to just stay in Grover Beach and do day trips from there, but Santa Barbara has some beautiful resorts.....if the wallet permits!


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 21, 2006)

We leave San fran on Wednesday and must be in Vegas on the following Wednesday, so no more than 2 nights in San Diego which I suppose isn't long enough really.

Thanks for the tips and advice JoMo, I can't wait for the trip. I fucking LOVE America.


----------



## JoMo1953 (Jul 21, 2006)

Mr Retro said:
			
		

> We leave San fran on Wednesday and must be in Vegas on the following Wednesday, so no more than 2 nights in San Diego which I suppose isn't long enough really.
> 
> Thanks for the tips and advice JoMo, I can't wait for the trip. I fucking LOVE America.


  Send off a pm when your going to be here...I may still be able to buy you that round of drinks.....if your driving down the coast you have to drive right by my house anyway!


----------



## rascal007 (Oct 16, 2006)

I currently live in Santa Barbara, CA, and would have to recommend at least a trip down here.

To echo what someone said, don't bother with LA, I'm not a fan and it's far to big and completely anti-vacation to deal with.

SB is a nice place, and the weather is currently fantastic.


----------



## spacemonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm in California for the 1st week of Nov as well.  I fly to LA tonight from Fiji and after a 10 hours flight arrive 2 hours before I left. Hellish Jet Lag here I come!  

Haven't decided where to go from LA yet, i've got 8 days.


----------



## Errol's son (Oct 31, 2006)

mhendo said:
			
		

> It's one of those towns that's best if you know someone who lives there, and can take you to their favorite places.



What towns are better if you don't know anyone who lives there so can't be taken anywhere and have to check out the area by yourself?


----------



## 1927 (Nov 2, 2006)

spacemonkey said:
			
		

> I'm in California for the 1st week of Nov as well.  I fly to LA tonight from Fiji and after a 10 hours flight arrive 2 hours before I left. Hellish Jet Lag here I come!
> 
> Haven't decided where to go from LA yet, i've got 8 days.




If you in SF on the 6th or 7th would be up for drinks!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 2, 2006)

We spent christmas in SF one year. The best part was driving down, and reaching the area where there were leaves on the trees again.

SF is a great place in the winter, at least when it isn't raining...


----------



## 1927 (Nov 3, 2006)

Well I will be thee on monday. Anybody got any words on hapepnings next week and the week after?


----------



## D (Nov 3, 2006)

1927 said:
			
		

> Well I will be thee on monday. Anybody got any words on hapepnings next week and the week after?



Go see Passing Strange at Berkeley Rep.

www.berkeleyrep.org

Eat at all my favorite restaurants.

Have a wonderful, wonderful time in my former home.

   

ps
Dylan's is now The Homestead - still a great bar.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 5, 2006)

D said:
			
		

> Dylan's is now The Homestead - still a great bar.



Was wondering about that will pop down and take a look. I wonder if they know how the previous owner is getting on in Nicaragua where he was going to set up a resort called Strummers?


----------

